# I would like to breed my shepard



## Mmoerbe (Jul 12, 2015)

Advertising is not allowed on this board. 

Thank you,

ADMIN


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm not sure who told you that your dog is German bred. His parents are all American show lines. Also, advertising for stud service is not allowed on this site. But we would love it if you hung around and joined the community! Any pictures of your boy?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

ShepHErd. Maybe hold off breeding till you've got a bit more info down pat about the breed.


----------

